# where to buy very large filter socks?



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Looking for some huge filter socks, similar to the ones used in this video.






If anyone has any idea where to get something like this in Canada please let me know !


----------



## rayjay (Sep 6, 2014)

Maybe you could try using a LOW THREAD COUNT body pillow pillow case.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

DIY with 3-5mm nap polyester felt from a fabric store...all you need next is a sewing machine extra needles and thread...would be a PITA sewing it by hand


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Check out AngelFins
https://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=index&
cPath=28227_28299&zenid=hdl20pm2cb68jnhfvaersovkb6


----------

